

1Password and Login Rot - overloaded
http://canticore.org/2013/04/1password-and-login-rot/

======
niteshade
Mate, LastPass does what you want. I've started using 1Password recently,
having moved from LastPass, and things like that are really annoying, as are
the lack of decent import/export tools and a way of seeing how strong my
passwords are overall. They've done good but still got a lot of work to do,
should write them a tweet.

